# Γενικά > Ανακοινώσεις >  Εκλογές στον σύλλογο - με την παρούσα σύνθεση μελών του μόνο

## ggeorgan

Δεδομένου ότι υπάρχει διαφωνία μεταξύ των μελών της προσωρινής διοικούσης επιτροπής του σωματείου για το : 
1. εάν θα εγγραφούν μέλη με ποσόν 10 ευρώ και το ποσόν της συνδρομής θα το ορίσουν σε γενική συνέλευση αφού εγγραφούν 
ή 
2. εάν θα εγγραφούν μέλη με ποσόν 10 ευρώ και με ποσόν 30 ευρώ ετησίας συνδρομής. 
Στην πρώτη περίπτωση όσοι διαφωνήσουν με το ορισθησόμενο ποσό θα λάβουν και τα 10 ευρώ πίσω. 
Στην δευτέρα περίπτωση όσοι διαφωνήσουν με το ορισθησόμενο ποσό θα λάβουν και τα 10 + 30 ευρώ πίσω. 
Δεδομένου ότι η διαφωνία μεταξύ των μελών της προσωρινής διοικούσης επιτροπής παραμένει, συγκαλείται με το παρόν έκτακτη γενική συνέλευση των υπαρχόντων μελών σύμφωνα με τις σχετικές διατάξεις του καταστατικού στην οποία θα τεθεί το θέμα ώστε να αποφασίσει αυτή. 
Ο κατάλογος των δικαιουμένων ψήφου μελών περιλαμβάνει τα πρόσωπα που υπέγραψα το καταστατικό του σωματείου και ευρίσκεται στην διάθεση και των τριών μελών της προσωρινής διοικούσης επιτροπής. Όσοι επιθυμούν να βεβαιωθούν οτι περιλαμβάνονται στον υπ' όψιν κατάλογο μπορούν να απευθύνονται με pm ή όποιο άλλο μέσο επικοινωνίας επιθυμούν. Όσα από τα υπογράψαντα το καταστατικό μέλη δεν έχουν καταβάλει το ποσόν των 10 € που κατέβαλαν τα υπόλοιπα μέλη παρακαλούνται να εξοφλήσουν τις υποχρεώσεις τους σε ένα από τα τρία μέλη της προσωρινής διοικούσης επιτροπής ώστε να συμμετάσχουν στην γενική συνέλευση.

Η έκτακτη γενική συνέλευση θα λάβει χώρα το Σάββατο 20 Δεκεμβρίου 2003 στις 12 το μεσημέρι στην έδρα του σωματείου με θέματα :
1. την εκλογή διοικήσεως, 
2. τον καθορισμό των όρων εγγραφής και αποδοχής νέων μελών, 
3. την έγκριση των ιδρυτικών πράξεων και, συνεπώς, την αναδοχή των υποχρεώσεων και των απαιτήσεων που δημιούργησαν εν ονόματι του σωματείου τα μέλη της προσωρινής διοικούσης επιτροπής και 
4. ό,τι άλλο προτείνουν τα μέλη. Βάσει του καταστατικού θέματα ουσιώδους σημασίας πρέπει να προταθούν και να δημοσιευθούν πριν από την γενική συνέλευση και όχι κατά την διάρκειά της, οπότε όσοι θέλουν να θέσουν επιπλέον θέματα ας το κάνουν το ενωρίτερο δυνατόν.

Και τα τρία μέλη της προσωρινής διοικούσης επιτροπής θα προσπαθήσουν με ό,τι μέσα έχουν (e-mail, τηλέφωνα, pm, φάξ, συνάντηση πρόσωπο με πρόσωπο) να συγκεντρώσουν όσους περισσοτέρους μπορέσουν από τους 37 ευρισκομένους στον κατάλογο. Αν βρούν πάνω από 12 (το 1/3), υπάρχει απαρτία. Αν δεν υπάρξει απαρτία η συνέλευση επαναλαμβάνεται μετά μία εβδομάδα στοον ίδο χώρα και την ιδία ώρα. Δεν προβλέπει το καταστατικό ψήφο δια πληρεξουσιότητος. Για να βγάλει, λοιπόν, η συνέλευση έγκυρες αποφάσεις χρειάζεται τουλάχιστον 7 (τους μισούς σύν ένα) ψήφους παρόντων. Θα εσπραχθεί το ποσόν των 10 ευρώ από όσους τα οφείλουν. Αν δεν τα δώσουν όλοι, οι αριθμοί 12 και 7 που έχω γράψει παραπάνω προσαρμόζονται αναλογικά προς τα κάτω. Η ψηφοφορία για την διοίκηση είναι μυστική για τα άλλα θέματα μάλλον φανερή αφού χρειάζεται να ζητήσουν μυστική 10 μέλη. 

Παρακαλούνται όλα τα μέλη να μελετήσουν το καταστατικό και τα θέματα της ημερησίας διατάξεως, καθώς και να μεριμνήσουν ώστε να παραστούν και να συνεισφέρουν με την συμμετοχή τους στην ενδυνάμωση του σωματείου.

----------


## papashark

Α) Ζητώ να τεθεί σαν θέμα η αλλαγή του καταστατικού άρθρου 8.β. και να προστεθεί η δυνατότητα σε άτομα ηλικίας κάτω των 18 αλλά και πάνω των 16 να μπορούν να γραφτούν στον σύλλογο με πλήρη δικαιώματα προσκομίζοντας γραπτή συγκατάθεση του κηδεμόνα.

Β) Ουδέποτε κατά την πρώτη ιδρυτική συνέλευση ορίστηκε το ποσό των 10 ευρώ ως ποσό εγγραφής ή συνδρομής, αντιθέτως υπήρξε τότε διαφωνία μεταξύ των μελών για το ύψος της εγγραφής, με αποτέλεσμα να παρθεί η απόφαση να δώσουν τα μέλη το ποσό των 10 ευρώ για την κάλυψη των εξόδων ίδρυσης. Ακόμα να τονίσω ότι σχεδόν τα 2/3 των μελών δεν έχουν καταβάλει το ποσό των 10 ευρώ, γεγονός που ενισχύει τα παραπάνω, ενώ εάν θεωρηθεί ότι πράγματι τα 10 ευρώ ήταν το ποσό της εγγραφής, τότε τα μέλη αυτά δεν έχουν δικαίωμα συμμετοχής στον σύλλογο καθότι ουδέποτε κατέθεσαν το ποσό της εγγραφής (όπως διαφαίνεται λανθασμένα από το παραπάνω κείμενο) με αποτέλεσμα ολόκληρη η διαδικασία να είναι άκυρη, τόσο για την επερχόμενη Γ.Σ., αλλά και για την ίδρυση του σωματείου, καθότι παραμένουν λιγότερα από 20 μέλη που ορίζει ο νόμος.

Παρακαλώ προκειμένου να μην μπούμε σε περιπέτειες, να διορθωθεί η ανακοίνωση άμεσα.

----------


## ggeorgan

Η γενική συνέλευση πλέον θα ακούσει όλες τις απόψεις και ενστάσεις και επί θεμάτων τύπου και επί θεμάτων ουσίας, ακόμη και επί της προσκλήσεως βάσει της οποίας η ιδία συνεκλήθη. Άλλωστε, έχει το δικαίωμα από το καταστατικό και τον νόμο να ερμηνεύει αυτή το καταστατικό. Δεν νομίζω, όμως, οτι μπορεί με οποιοδήποτε πλειοψηφία να κηρύξει εαυτήν άκυρη, αφού και αυτή η κήρυξη θα είναι άκυρη ! και, φυσικά, δεν μπορεί να την κηρύξει μονομερώς άκυρη μια μειοψηφία των μελών της. Γι' αυτό υπάρχει και ο νόμος και τα δικαστήρια, τα οποία μπορεί όποιος θέλει, ακόμη και τρίτος, να επικαλεσθεί, είτε για γνήσιο λόγο, είτε για απλή παρακώλυση του έργου του σωματείου. Όλους αυτούς τους κινδύνους πρέπει να τους γνωρίζουμε και τους γνωρίζουμε όλοι όσοι συμμετέχουμε σε σωματεία.

----------


## ggeorgan

Παράπλευρο θέμα, αλλά θέμα ουσίας :
Γιατί αποκλείουμε από την συνέλευση αυτή όσα αναρίθμητα πολλά πρόσωπα βοήθησαν αποφασιστικά το έργο του ασυρμάτου δικτύου επί τόσους μήνες και καλούμε και μερικούς που απλώς υπέγραψαν και αδιαφόρησαν ;
Διότι εμείς, τα μέλη της προσωρινής διοικούσης επιτροπής, δεν κατορθώσαμε να συμφωνήσουμε ομόφωνα, όπως είχαμε υποχρέωση έναντι όσων υπέγραψαν το καταστατικό, για τους ακριβείς όρους με τους οποίους θα δεχόμασταν τα νέα μέλη. Κι έτσι παραδίδουμε την εντολή που μας έδωσαν εκτελεσμένη μόνο κατά το ήμισυ. Οι εντολοδότες θα μας κρίνουν και θα επιλέξουν και ποιοι θα μας διαδεχθούν.

----------


## ggeorgan

Γράφοντας προσωπικά και όχι ως μέλος της απερχομένης προσωρινής διοικούσης επιτροπής επιθυμώ να δηλώσω ότι :
1. Ζητώ συγγνώμην που δεν κατόρθωσα να εκπληρώσω στο ακέραιο την εντολή που μου ανέθεσαν το ιδρυτικά μέλη.
2. Ζητώ συγγνώμην για τη απογοήτευση που προκάλεσε η ως άνω αποτυχία στα πολλά μέλη που θα έπρεπε να είχαμε μαζί μας και για λόγους τόσο τυπικούς, όσον και, κυρίως, διχονοίας δεν έχουμε στο επίσημο ξεκίνημα του σωματείου. 
3. Δεν θα είμαι υποψήφιος στις επερχόμενες εκλογές.
4. Εύχομαι, η νέα διοίκηση να μπορέσει να διευρύνει την βάση μελών του σωματείου από την επόμενη (τακτική) γενική συνέλευση που πρέπει, σύμφωνα με το καταστατικό, να συγκληθεί μέσα στο πρώτο τρίμηνο του 2004.

----------


## MAuVE

> Γιατί αποκλείουμε από την συνέλευση αυτή όσα αναρίθμητα πολλά πρόσωπα βοήθησαν αποφασιστικά το έργο του ασυρμάτου δικτύου επί τόσους μήνες και καλούμε και μερικούς που απλώς υπέγραψαν και αδιαφόρησαν ;


Σωστά τα λες Γιώργο,

Αν και λόγω μήκους φράσεων μπορεί να μη γίνονται κατανοητά σε πρώτη ανάγνωση, το οποίο σημαίνει, διαβάστε τα δύο φορές.

Προσωπικά, θα προσέλθω με την μινιμαλιστική άποψη να ληφθούν οι ελάχιστες εκείνες αποφάσεις (που δεν καταφέρατε να πάρετε εσείς οι τρείς) που θα άρουν το αδιέξοδο και προαπαιτούνται για να οδηγηθούμε σε *νέα Γενική Συνέλευση* και εκλογές. 

Οσον αφορά το ποίους θα επιθυμούσα να δώ συμμετέχοντες στη δεύτερη αυτή διευρυμένη ΓΣ, το έχω γράψει παλαιότερα και σε ανύποπτες εκλογικά εποχές :

Οσους έχουν ασύρματο interface σε λειτουργία την ημέρα που θα ληφθεί τέτοια απόφαση (από τον απλό πελάτη, μέχρι τον κόμβο με τα 13 interfaces) .

----------


## dti

Συμφωνώ με ggeorgan και MAuVE.

----------


## ggeorgan

Να διευκρινίσω ότι υποχρεούμεθα από το καταστατικό και τον νόμο να λάβουμε αποφάσεις για 
α. την εκλογή νέας διοικήσεως και 
β. για την λογοδοσία της απερχομένης διοικήσεως. 
Τα επιπλέον είναι προαιρετικά, αλλά ουσιωδέστατα.

----------


## MAuVE

> Να διευκρινίσω ότι υποχρεούμεθα από το καταστατικό και τον νόμο να λάβουμε αποφάσεις για 
> α. την εκλογή νέας διοικήσεως και 
> β. για την λογοδοσία της απερχομένης διοικήσεως. 
> Τα επιπλέον είναι προαιρετικά, αλλά ουσιωδέστατα.


Βλέπεις κάποιο νομικό ελάττωμα στο παρακάτω πρόγραμμα:

1) Να αποφασίσει η ΓΣ κατά προτερεότητα τους όρους και προυποθέσεις εγγραφής νέων μελών.
2) Να διακόψει εργασίες για, ας πούμε, 3 βδομάδες ώστε να γίνουν οι εγγραφές. 
3) Να θεωρηθεί η νέα, διευρυμένη με τα νέα μέλη, ΓΣ συνεχιζόμενη της πρώτης και να συζητηθούν τα κατα νόμο α. και β. που προανέφερες.

----------


## papashark

Νίκο, δεν νομίζω ότι μπορούμε να κάνουμε την ΓΣ λάστιχο...

Ο Γιώργος έχει αποφασίσει να μην συμμετάσχει στο επόμενο ΔΣ και πράτει όπως η δική του λογική προστάζει, θα προτειμούσα να μην έρθουν έτσι τα πράγματα, υπάρχει ρίσκο, αλλά όχι μεγάλο, χρόνο μόνο μπορεί να φάμε.

Εγώ θα δεσμευτώ σε περίπτωση εκλογής μου να φέρω το σωματείο σε νέες εκλογές μέσα στο Α' τρίμηνο του 2004, προκειμένου να γρφτούν τα νέα μέλη και το ΔΣ να προέλθει από διευρημένει βάση.

Με τα πεπραγμένα θα πονέσουμε μονάχα.....




_Y.Γ. : Εκανα edit το μήνυμα μου και αφαίρεσα την λέξη "οικονομικά". Υπάρχει κάποια σοβαρή λογιστική/φορολογική παρατυπία που βέβαια δεν σημαίνει ότι κανείς έχει καταχραστή χρήματα ή είχε το οποιοδήποτε οικονομικό όφελος από αυτά. Απλά κάποιος από εμάς έχει κάνει ένα σοβαρό λάθος που δεν έχει λυθεί ακόμα._

----------


## ggeorgan

Νικόλαε (MAuVE)
Ο νόμος και το καταστατικό δίνουν απόλυτη προτεραιότητα στην εγκαθίδρυση νέας διοικήσεως με την ψήφο των πλειόνων (αν όχι και των κρειτόνων) και στην λογοδοσία της παλαιάς. Άπαξ και εκλεγεί η διοίκηση, πρέπει να μείνει όσο λέει το καταστατικό, δηλαδή δύο χρόνια, εκτός αν παραιτηθεί με δική της πρωτοβουλία ή με εξέγερση των ψηφοφόρων και σύγκληση εκτάκτου γενικής συνελεύσεως (ανώμαλη διαδικασία με καθόλου βέβαιο αποτέλεσμα). Περίπτωση να τεθεί το σωματείο υπό προσωρινή διοίκηση ορισμένη από τις αρχές υπάρχει από τον νόμο, αλλά αποτελεί αποκλειστικά σύμπτωμα ηθικής χρεωκοπίας και τον προθάλαμο της διαλύσεως για κάθε σωματείο. Υπάρχει και η περίπτωση η νέα διοίκηση να είναι πιο υπεύθυνη και άξια από την απερχομένη και να κατανοεί ότι η διεύρυνση της βάσεως μελών του σωματείου είναι πιο σημαντική από την καρέκλα, οπότε να κατεβεί με το πρόγραμμα που περιέγραψες και να το εφαρμόσει κιόλας. Μακάρι ...

----------


## ggeorgan

Να θυμίσω ότι οι υποψηφιότητες για το διοικητικό συμβούλιο (ένα ψηφοδέλτιο με όλους τους υποψηφίους και δυνατότητα πέντε σταυρών) και την εξελεγκτική επιτροπή (ένα ψηφοδέλτιο με όλους τους υποψηφίους και δυνατότητα τριών σταυρών) πρέπει να κατατεθούν εγγράφως σε ένα ή και περισσότερα από τα μέλη της προσωρινής διοικούσης επιτροπής ή και στο forum σε δημοσία θέα πριν από την παύση εργασίας (17:00) την Τρίτη, 16 Δεκεμβρίου 2003.
Διαβάστε όλοι το καταστατικό παρακαλώ.

----------


## papashark

Δηλώνω υποψηφιότητα για τις προγραμματισμένες εκλογές για ανάδειξη νέου Δ.Σ., στην ΓΣ της 20ης Δεκ.

Ακόμα ζητώ να τεθούν τα παρακάτω θέματα προς συζήτηση και να αποφασίσει επ’ αυτών η ΓΣ :

 ::  Καθορισμός ποσού εγγραφής, ετήσια συνδρομής, περίοδος καταβολής ετήσιας συνδρομής, .

 ::  Να επιτρέπετε σε άτομα κάτω των 18 χρονών και πάνω από 16 να γράφονται στον σύλλογο με την έγγραφη συγκατάθεση του κηδεμόνα, και να έχουν πλήρη δικαιώματα.

 ::  Εξαίρεση από το άρθρο 11.στ. για συμβάσεις έργων που θα απορρέουν από την ολοκλήρωση προγραμμάτων σε συνεργασία και/ή επιδότηση από την ΚτΠ ή άλλους ανάλογους φορείς.

----------


## MAuVE

Εγώ πάντος θα την θέσω την πρόταση ενώπιον της ΓΣ, γιατί θεωρώ σωστό να αποφασίζουν για το Σωματείο οι "πόρτες του δικτύου".

ΔΕΝ εκτίθεμαι υποψήφιος, γιατί υπό τις παρούσες συνθήκες κάτι τέτοιο αντιστοιχεί κυριολεκτικά σε "έκθεση".

Θα ήθελα όμως, κάποιος ομοιδεάτης να με αντιπροσωπεύει και γι' αυτό (αφού ο Γιώργος δεν πείθεται) προτείνω δημόσια την υποψηφιότητα του Αλέξανδρου (nick Alexandros) με την ελπίδα να πιαστεί μεθυσμένος και να αποδεχθεί.

----------


## papashark

Όντως περί έκθεσης πρόκειτε Νίκο, πλην όμως κάποιοι θα πρέπει να βρωμήσουμε τα χέρια μας για να βγούμε από την δύσκολη θέση.

Δεν επεδίωξα εγώ την μετάβαση στις εκλογές με αυτόν τον τρόπο, αλλά αφού έγινε, θα τον ακολουθήσω.

Το μόνο μου πρόβλημα είναι η "καυτή πατάτα", εάν ξεπεραστεί η έκθεση θα είναι μονάχα ηθική.

----------


## papashark

Ακόμα ένα αίτημα για την Γ.Σ.

 ::  Κατάργηση του περιορισμού "....Δικαιούνται να συμμετέχουν στις Γενικές Συνελεύσεις με δικαίωμα ψήφου μόνο εφόσον έχει συμπληρωθεί ένα έτος από την εγγραφή τους,...." όπως αυτό τίθεται στο άρθρο 9, για τις επόμενες εκλογές, όποτε και εάν πραγματοποιηθούν.

----------


## Alexandros

Κατ' αρχήν να ευχαριστήσω τους φίλους που εδώ και στο IRC μου πρότειναν να είμαι υποψήφιος. Για διάφορους λόγους, κυριότερος από τους οποίους είναι η έλλειψη χρόνου δηλώνω ότι δε θα μπορέσω να ανταποκριθώ. Φυσικά θα εξακολουθήσω να υποστηρίζω, στα πλαίσια των δυνατοτήτων μου, το δίκτυο.

Στη συνέχεια θα ήθελα να τονίσω, ότι πριν γίνουν οι εκλογές θα περίμενα να δω (εδώ στο forum) από τους όποιους υποψηφίους συγκεκριμένο και ρεαλιστικό πρόγραμμα. Άσχετα αν μόνο ένα μικρό μέρος από τους συμμετέχοντες στο forum μπορεί να ψηφίσει σε αυτές τις εκλογές λόγω καταστατικού, είναι σημαντικό να τηρήσουμε τους δημοκρατικούς κανόνες και διαδικασίες. Πόσο μάλλον αν οι εκλογές πρόκειται να επαναληφθούν σύντομα με στόχο συμμετοχή της ευρύτερης βάσης του δικτύου.

Τέλος, εκτός από το πρόγραμμα που συνήθως έχει τακτικό χαρακτήρα, θα πρότεινα να δούμε και τις απόψεις των υποψηφίων σε θέματα στρατηγικής και προτεραιοτήτων, με βάση τους πολύ περιορισμένους ανθρώπινους (κυρίως) και υλικούς πόρους που έχει (τουλάχιστον σε σχέση με το τεράστιο μέγεθος του έργου).

Όχι ευχολόγια αλλά υλοποιήσιμους στόχους, με βάση την ήδη αρκετή εμπερία που έχουμε στο δίκτυο πλέον, τα πολλά πράγματα που έχουμε δει να δουλεύουν και τα επίσης πολλά που δεν έχουν δουλέψει.

Φιλικά,

Αλέξανδρος

----------


## MAuVE

*Iceberg to our port*

Αν πάει όπως δείχνει, θα έχουμε 2-3 υποψηφίους για 5 εκλόγιμες θέσεις.
Οι δύο μονομάχοι θα εκλεγούν και μόνο με τις δικές τους ψήφους.

Υποτίθεται ότι πάμε σε εκλογές για να λύσουμε αδιέξοδα.
Ετσι που πάμε, κινδυνεύουμε να θεσμοθετήσουμε αδιέξοδα.

Δεν μπορώ να γίνω πλέον σαφής.

O βατσιμάνης* βάρδιας 
S/S Titanic 


* (watchman)

----------


## xaotikos

Μετά από αρκετή σκέψη και πληρώντας τις απαραίτητες προϋποθέσεις,βάση του καταστατικού,δηλώνω επίσημα ότι:
 ::  Δηλώνω υποψηφιότητα, για τις εκλογές ανάδειξης νέου Δ.Σ., στην Γενική Συνέλευση της 20ης Δεκεμβρίου. 
 ::  Στόχος μου είναι η οδήγηση του συλλόγου σε μεταβατικό στάδιο, με την εγγραφή νέων μελών και η ανάδειξη -νέου- Δ.Σ από τον "πραγματικό" αριθμό μελών και όχι μόνο από τα ιδρυτικά μέλη.
 ::  Δεν βάζω υποψηφιότητα,ούτε για να αναλάβω κάποιο "αξίωμα", ούτε για να διαφημίσω το όνομά μου. Προσπαθώ να συμβάλλω στη δημιουργία ενός ομαλού και εύρυθμου Δ.Σ (έστω και αν είναι προσωρινό).

Υ.Γ Συμφωνώ και εγώ με τον Mauve και αναφέρω ότι ένας από τους λόγους που με οδήγησε στην κίνησή μου αυτή, είναι η επιθυμία μου να γίνει επιλογή των ανθρώπων που θα αναλάβουν καθήκοντα και όχι η εκλογή τους λόγω έλλειψης εναλλακτικών λύσεων.

----------


## MAuVE

> όχι η εκλογή τους λόγω έλλειψης εναλλακτικών λύσεων.


Καλώς έπραξες Κίμωνα. 
Κανένας άλλος με διαθέσιμα αποθέματα ναυτοσύνης ;

----------


## stoidis

Καλησπέρα σε όλους,

Με την σειρά μου κι εγώ να θέσω υποψηφιότητα, όχι γιατί πιστεύω ότι μπορώ να προσφέρω πολλά στο AWMN, κυρίως από την γεωγραφική θέση που βρίσκομαι (Χανιά) αλλά για να μπορέσουμε να περάσουμε στην μεταβατική κατάσταση μέχρι την τελική ψηφοφορία μετά από μερικούς μήνες.

Φυσικά, είτε εκλεγμένος, είτε όχι, θα συνεχίσω να προσφέρω στο AWMN όπως μπορώ όπως κάνω από την αρχή.

----------


## MAuVE

> από την γεωγραφική θέση που βρίσκομαι (Χανιά)


Χανιά -> Ναύσταθμος,
καλωσόρισες

----------


## drf

::  Σαν ιδρυτικό μέλος του awmn και λάτρης της τεχνολογίας και ειδικότερα του wifi , δηλώνω και εγώ υποψήφιος για την Δ.Σ. στις ερχόμενες εκλογές του Δεκεμβρίου.

 ::  Θέλω να βοηθήσω ώστε να περάσουμε μαζί με τους υπόλοιπους φίλους στη μεταβατική φάση των εκλογών Δ.Σ.

----------


## fulljazz

Καλησπέρα και απο εμένα. 
Θα ήθελα να δηλώσω και εγώ δημόσια,ενώπιων όλων σας ότι *θέτω και εγώ με τη σειρά μου υποψηφιότητα για τις εκλογές τις Γενικής Συνέλευσης της 20ης Δεκεμβρίου.*

Οι λόγοι που με οδήγησαν σε αυτή την κίνηση ταυτίζονται με του Xaotikos καθώς πιστεύω πως πρέπει να εκλέξουμε "μόνιμο" Δ.Σ από διευρημένη βάση μελών

----------


## papashark

> ....Στη συνέχεια θα ήθελα να τονίσω, ότι πριν γίνουν οι εκλογές θα περίμενα να δω (εδώ στο forum) από τους όποιους υποψηφίους συγκεκριμένο και ρεαλιστικό πρόγραμμα. Άσχετα αν μόνο ένα μικρό μέρος από τους συμμετέχοντες στο forum μπορεί να ψηφίσει σε αυτές τις εκλογές λόγω καταστατικού, είναι σημαντικό να τηρήσουμε τους δημοκρατικούς κανόνες και διαδικασίες. Πόσο μάλλον αν οι εκλογές πρόκειται να επαναληφθούν σύντομα με στόχο συμμετοχή της ευρύτερης βάσης του δικτύου.
> 
> Τέλος, εκτός από το πρόγραμμα που συνήθως έχει τακτικό χαρακτήρα, θα πρότεινα να δούμε και τις απόψεις των υποψηφίων σε θέματα στρατηγικής και προτεραιοτήτων, με βάση τους πολύ περιορισμένους ανθρώπινους (κυρίως) και υλικούς πόρους που έχει (τουλάχιστον σε σχέση με το τεράστιο μέγεθος του έργου).
> 
> Όχι ευχολόγια αλλά υλοποιήσιμους στόχους, με βάση την ήδη αρκετή εμπειρία που έχουμε στο δίκτυο πλέον, τα πολλά πράγματα που έχουμε δει να δουλεύουν και τα επίσης πολλά που δεν έχουν δουλέψει.
> 
> Φιλικά,
> 
> Αλέξανδρος



Αυτό που είπα εξαρχής είναι ότι σκοπός μου είναι να φέρω σύντομα (εντός 2-3 μηνών) τον σύλλογο σε εκλογές με διευρυμένη βάση.

Γι' αυτό τον σκοπό έκανα άλλωστε και προτάσεις για θέματα στην ΓΣ, που άπτονται και αυτού του σκοπού.

Πρόθεση μου είναι να καθιερωθεί η ετήσια συνδρομή στα 30 ευρώ και το ποσό εγγραφής να είναι και πάλι 30 ευρώ.

Τα 60 ευρώ τα θεωρώ σαν ένα σημαντικό ποσό, που θα βοηθήσει τον σύλλογο να είναι ανεξάρτητος οικονομικά και να κάνει διάφορες κινήσεις όπως :
- Συνενοικίαση χώρου για στέγαση συναντήσεων & Σεμιναρίων, τα πρώτα σε εβδομαδιαία βάση τα δεύτερα σε μηνιαία.
- Δημιουργία (ή συμμετοχή στα έξοδα της δημουργίας) διαφόρων κόμβων σε σημεία κοινού ενδιαφέροντος, ένα θέμα που θα πρέπει να συζητηθεί διεξοδικά.
- Κατασκευή φυλλαδίων, διαφημιστικού υλικού, άλλου εγγράφου υλικού
- Ύπαρξη ταμείου για έξοδα συμμετοχής σε Εκθέσεις και άλλους σκοπούς (χωρίς να έχω κάτι στο μυαλό μου)
- Ίσως και για να δημιουργηθούν κάποια τεχνικά θέματα που μπορεί να έχουν έξοδα

Πιστεύω ότι ένα ποσό μεταξύ των 40 και των 60 ευρώ παρότι για κάποιες ηλικίες μπορεί να είναι μεγάλο, εξακολουθεί να είναι προσιτό για όποιον θέλει να μπει στο δίκτυο. Με λίγα λόγια είναι ένα ποσό που δεν είναι απαγορευτικό για κανέναν, ενώ όσοι δεν ενδιαφέρονται πραγματικά για τον σύλλογο δεν θα θυσιάσουν.

Εδώ να πω ότι πιστεύω ότι ο σύλλογος πρέπει να απαρτίζετε από μέλη που όχι απλά σχετίζονται με το δίκτυο, αλλά να είναι το ίδιο το δίκτυο. Μόνο τότε θα μπορεί να έχει πραγματική επαφή το σωματείο με το δίκτυο και οι αποφάσεις του σωματείου να γίνονται δεκτές από το ίδιο το δίκτυο, από τον πυρήνα του δικτύου, δηλαδή τους Ax, Bx, & Cx κόμβους, καθώς και όσος κόσμος καθημερινά προσφέρει και μοχθεί για αυτό το δίκτυο.

Πιστεύω ότι ο σύλλογος δεν πρέπει να είναι μία απομίμηση του φόρουμ και της nodedb, με χιλιάδες εγγεγραμμένους και με 10% ουσία. Θα πρέπει να έχει γραμμένους τους χρήστες του δικτύου που απλώς έστησαν μια κεραία και το μόνο που κάνουν είναι να κατεβάζουν συνέχεια (leechers), δεν πιστεύω ότι θα πρέπει να τους απαγορεύσουμε την είσοδο στο σύλλογο, αλλά πιστεύω ότι δεν θα δώσουν 40-60 ευρώ για να γραφτούν εάν δεν έχουν κάτι να πάρουν από τον σύλλογο, ο δε σύλλογος δεν θα προσφέρει MP3 και ταινιούλες, αλλά ουσία.

Και ναι πιστεύω ότι ο σύλλογος πρέπει να προσφέρει ουσία, πρέπει να ασχολείται κατά κύριο λόγο με το δίκτυο πρώτα και μετά με όλα τα άλλα. 

Και για να ασχολείται ο σύλλογος με το δίκτυο, πρέπει το ίδιο το δίκτυο να είναι γραμμένο μέσα, πρέπει ο σύλλογος να εκφράζει το δίκτυο και το δίκτυο τον σύλλογο, χωρίς να σημαίνει ότι το δίκτυο είναι ιδιοκτησία του συλλόγου αλλά αντίθετα ότι ο σύλλογος θα πρέπει να είναι "ιδιοκτησία" του δικτύου.

Πρέπει ο σύλλογος να ασχολείται όπως είπα κυρίως με τον δίκτυο και με τα μέλη του.

Θα πρέπει να είναι κοντά στο δίκτυο και να το βοηθάει να επιλύει τα προβλήματα του, όποιας φύσης και ας είναι αυτά. Θα πρέπει να βοηθάει να τα επιλύουν τα ίδια τα μέλη του, να τα οργανώνει, να τους δίνει γραμμές, να τα "εκπαιδεύει". Θα πρέπει να γίνονται σεμινάρια, ανοιχτά σε όλα τα μέλη, αλλά και στα μη μέλη με ποσό συμμετοχής, θα πρέπει να φτιάξει διάφορα Quick Starts, FAQ, tutorials και άλλα πολλά για πολλά θέματα, και όταν λέω να τα φτιάξει, εννοώ ότι τα ίδια μέλη που θα είναι ο σύλλογος, θα είναι και το δίκτυο, ο σύλλογος θα οργανώνει, θα καλύπτει τα έξοδα να τυπωθεί ένα εγχειρίδιο οδηγιών για να δίνετε στα νέα μέλη, θα πρέπει να οργανώσει την συγγραφή documentation για την τόση γνώση που υπάρχει εδώ μέσα διάσπαρτη.

Πλέον του ρόλου του σωματείου στην επίλυση προβλημάτων και στην οργάνωση του δικτύου, το σωματείο θα πρέπει να αντιπροσωπεύει το δίκτυο, τόσο προς τα ΜΜΕ όσο και προς τις αρχές.

Όμως άλλο η εκπροσώπηση προς τις αρχές και άλλο η ταυτοποίηση μαζί τους. Το awmn πρέπει είτε σαν δίκτυο, είτε σαν σύλλογος να παραμείνει ανεξάρτητος. Δεν πρέπει να λησμονήσουμε σε καμία περίπτωση ότι η πλειονότητα των χρηστών, έφτιαξε αυτό το δίκτυο μόνη της, χωρίς καμία κρατική αρωγή, χωρίς καμία υποστήριξη, χωρίς να στοχεύει ούτε σε επιδοτούμενα προγράμματα της ΚτΠ, ούτε στην πλήρη σύμπλευση μαζί της.

Θα πρέπει να εκμεταλλευτούμε διάφορα προγράμματα της ΚτΠ, διαλέγοντας προσεχτικά συμμάχους σε αυτήν την προσπάθεια, μετρώντας τις δυνάμεις μας και τις δυνατότητες μας, σκεπτόμενοι και αναλογιζόμενοι τα οφέλη από τέτοιες ενέργειες και δράσεις. Δεν πρέπει να μεταβληθούμε σαν ένας ακόμα φορέας που το μόνο που θα κάνουμε είναι να ξεκοκαλίζουμε τα λεφτά της ΕΕ με σκοπό να κάνουμε προγράμματα για τα προγράμματα.

Εάν ήταν αυτός ο σκοπός μας ή εάν γίνει σε κάποια στιγμή, τότε θα πρέπει να είμαστε ξεκάθαροι με τον πραγματικό μας σκοπό, τόσο προς τα μέλη του σωματείου, όσο και προς τα μέλη του δικτύου.

Να συμπληρώσω ακόμα στους σκοπούς του δικτύου, την θέσπιση κανόνων σε συνεργασία με το ίδιο το δίκτυο.

Ανοιχτό δίκτυο, για μένα τουλάχιστον, δεν σημαίνει πλήρης αναρχία. Σημαίνει ένα δίκτυο που μπορεί ο καθένας να συνδεθεί αλλά κάτω από κανόνες. Όπως ο σύλλογος θα είναι ανοιχτός σε όλους αλλά η εγγραφή αποτελεί κανόνα συμμετοχής στον σύλλογο, έτσι θα πρέπεινα υπάρχουν και κανόνες για να συμμετάσχει κανείς στο δίκτυο.

Κανόνες βατοί για όλον τον κόσμο. Όχι "όροι" σύνδεσης, αλλά κανόνες συμπεριφοράς. Και όταν λέω "συμπεριφοράς" δεν εννοώ το πως μιλάμε και συμπεριφερόμαστε μέσα στο φόρουμ ή στο irc, αλλά για το πως συμπεριφερόμαστε στήνοντας τον κόμβο μας, και συνυπάρχοντας σε ένα μεγάλο δίκτυο. Άλλο αναρχία και άλλο δημοκρατία, αυτό ακριβώς κάνει την δημοκρατία να ξεχωρίζει από την αναρχία, η ύπαρξη κανόνων, η ύπαρξη τάξης.

Αυτά όλα που λέω παραπάνω, είναι οι προσωπικές μου απόψεις. Επιθυμώ να τις αναλύσω περαιτέρω μαζί και με άλλα σχετικά, την επόμενη μέρα των εκλογών στην συγκέντρωση που έχω προγραμματίσει. Εκεί θα μπορέσουμε να συζητήσουμε αυτά που εγώ πιστεύω και προτείνω. Εκεί θα μπορέσουμε να συζητήσουμε αυτά που εσείς πιστεύετε και προτείνετε.

Θα πρέπει να βγει όχι αμέσως μέσα από αυτήν την συζήτηση, αλλά μέσα από αρκετές τέτοιες συζητήσεις, ποιος είναι ο σκοπός του δικτύου, και ο σκοπός θα πρέπει να μας χωράει αν είναι δυνατόν όλους μέσα, αυτούς που έχουμε έρθει απλά για να επικοινωνήσουμε, αυτούς που ήρθανε για την πλάκα τους, αυτούς που ήρθανε για να μάθουνε, αυτούς που ήρθανε για να κάνουνε το χόμπι τους σοβαρά με επαγγελματισμό (προσέχετε την χρήση της λέξης).

Φοβάμαι ότι η διοίκηση του σωματείου, έχασε την επαφή με τους αρχικούς στόχους του σωματείου. Φοβάμαι ότι οι στρατηγικοί στόχοι που τέθηκαν, πλην του ότι πιστεύω ότι διαφωνούν με την βάση του δικτύου, θα έπρεπε να είχαν παρθεί με την σύμφωνη γνώμη της βάσης.

Σκοπός μου όπως έχω προαναφέρει είναι να σταματήσει η απίστευτη και αηδιαστική κόντρα που υπάρχει αυτήν την στιγμή στην διοίκηση του σωματείου, που ευτυχώς έχει αφήσει αλώβητη την βάση του δικτύου (αλλά όχι και τον πυρήνα του). Σκοπός μου είναι να κυλήσουμε ομαλά σε μία περίοδο που θα πρέπει πρώτον να γίνουν εγγραφές των πραγματικών μελών του δικτύου (και όχι τώρα που πάνω από μισούς των ιδρυτικών μελών δεν έχουν σχέση με το δίκτυο πλέον), δεύτερον να αποσαφινηθεί και να αποφασισθεί ο σκοπός, οι στρατηγικοί στόχοι, καθώς και οι πολιτικές/τακτικές του σωματείου και κατ΄ επέκταση του δικτύου (πείτε το και ανάποδα), και τρίτον, η συνέχιση αυτών που έχει ήδη αναλάβει το σωματείο προκειμένου να μην εκτεθεί πλέον το σωματείο και το δίκτυο.

Είπα πολλά.
Έχω να πω και άλλα.
Αυτά όμως θα ήθελα να αποτελέσουν βάση για σκέψη και περισυλλογή.
Μην βιαστείτε να απαντήσετε, σκεφτείτε καλά πρώτα, λογικά και μετά κρίνετε αυτά που θέλετε να πείτε πριν τα πείτε.
Αυτά για τον σύλλογο, μια μέρα θα τα πούμε και για το δίκτυο
Ναι το ξέρω ότι δεν είναι με λεπτομέρειες, είναι το γενικό πλαίσιο, το θεώρησα πολύ να γράψω και τις λεπτομέριες, αυτές προτιμώ να τις συζητήσουμε μαζί με τις δικές σας ιδέες την Κυριακή.
Συγγνώμη που σας κούρασα.

O Papashark μίλησε
ougk !  ::

----------


## MAuVE

> Εδώ να πω ότι πιστεύω ότι ο σύλλογος πρέπει να απαρτίζετε από μέλη που όχι απλά σχετίζονται με το δίκτυο, αλλά να είναι το ίδιο το δίκτυο. Μόνο τότε θα μπορεί να έχει πραγματική επαφή το σωματείο με το δίκτυο και οι αποφάσεις του σωματείου να γίνονται δεκτές από το ίδιο το δίκτυο, από τον πυρήνα του δικτύου, δηλαδή τους Ax, Bx, & Cx κόμβους, καθώς και όσος κόσμος καθημερινά προσφέρει και μοχθεί για αυτό το δίκτυο.


Το κριτήριο πρέπει να είναι αυστηρά αντικειμενικό.
Η προσφορά και ο μόχθος επιδέχονται κάθε είδους ερμηνίες.

----------


## papashark

> Να θυμίσω ότι οι υποψηφιότητες για το διοικητικό συμβούλιο (ένα ψηφοδέλτιο με όλους τους υποψηφίους και δυνατότητα πέντε σταυρών) και την εξελεγκτική επιτροπή (ένα ψηφοδέλτιο με όλους τους υποψηφίους και δυνατότητα τριών σταυρών) πρέπει να κατατεθούν εγγράφως σε ένα ή και περισσότερα από τα μέλη της προσωρινής διοικούσης επιτροπής ή και στο forum σε δημοσία θέα πριν από την παύση εργασίας (17:00) την Τρίτη, 16 Δεκεμβρίου 2003.
> Διαβάστε όλοι το καταστατικό παρακαλώ.




Γιώργο και Δαμιανέ,

Μπορείτε να πείτε εδώ ποιοι (εάν υπάρχουν) σας έχουν υποβάλει υποψηφιότητες ?

----------


## dti

Δεν μου υπέβαλε κανείς υποψηφιότητα.

----------


## MAuVE

> Δεν μου υπέβαλε κανείς υποψηφιότητα.


Στο "κανείς" περιλαμβάνεσαι και εσύ ο ίδιος ;

----------


## paravoid

> Δεν μου υπέβαλε κανείς υποψηφιότητα.


Να φανταστούμε ότι εσύ θα είσαι υποψήφιος; Ίσως ρωτάω το προφανές, απλά δεν το έγραψες πουθενά...

----------


## papashark

Θα ήθελα ακόμα ένα θέμα παρακαλώ

 ::  Να συμπληρωθεί η φράση "εκτός αν αποφασίσει διαφορετικά η Γ.Σ." στο τέλος της δευτέρας παραγράφου του άρθρου 21

----------

